# Spring Break



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought this would be a good opportunity to poll the group. I'm in KC and my kids' spring break is the week of March 19. We're using the opportunity to visit our seasonal site and open er up for the spring/summer/fall camping season!

Where are you from, and when is your kids' spring break?


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

We're doing our spring break March23-April 1 at Jetty Park Campground and Beach. It is at Port Canaveral, 1hr east of Orlando. We never "put ours away" here, still going once a month at least. The kids are sooo ready for a break from school- so it will be beach, beach, beach! Have a good one.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Spring Break in our part of the Lone Star State is March 12-16. We're rallying with other Texas Outbackers in San Marcos.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are from Canada - Heading to Erie PA Splashlagoon for a few days. Indoor waterpark









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Our spring break is 4/6 till 4/15. We put out of town EARLY 4/6 heading south. At 4:00 on 4/7 the ship sales to Mexico....for 7 days!!!!

Gary


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

April 6-13 for my kids. Maybe I can get them to do some yard work


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

School Nurse here, so mine is March 17-April 2. Going to Oklahoma the first week and camping somewhere part of the next week!!

Ronda


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine's for all of March, April and May. Want to hear about my Fall, Winter and Summer Breaks too?

Being retired ain't half bad.
















Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our spring break is the week of 3/26. We will spend a few days at the Oregon coast getting reacquainted with the Outback.

Happy Trails.
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, I was right...it does vary. I am so ready for it. As I said, our OB is on a seasonal site pretending to be a lake house. Unfortunately, where it is is where they had the horrible ice storms in November and December, so it will be interesting to survey the damage, if any.

Hoping the weather holds...just went to Wally World over lunch and was surprised that they don't have their spring/summer goodies out yet. That's my favorite part of getting ready for the season...buying new plastic! Ha!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

April 6-13th.

We're heading to ITALY for two weeks (no kids), and will be at Vatican City on Easter Sunday









Look for me at the Easter service on TV. I'll be the guy with the brown hair


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> April 6-13th.
> 
> Look for me on TV, I'll be the guy with the brown hair


And banging on the cowbell


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

1-2-3-4.....MISSISSIPPI QUEEN....WELL YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN!

Ah, I still need more cowbell


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

California Jim said:


> will be at Vatican City on Easter Sunday


Holy cow!







Actually, I bet that place will be a zoo - should be a memorable experience though!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Holy_ cow!


Good one!









Mark


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

April 1-6.

We're going camping for 4 nights at F. D. Roosevelt State Park here in GA.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Spring Break for Brian is the first week in April.

We are going to Florida March 31 for the St. Pete Grand Prix, then over to Titusville to Manatee Hammock County Park (full hookups) on the river across from the Space Center until April 8.
We will travel every day to Orlando, New Smyrna, Lake Mary to visit the relatives and party with friends.
We will also be planning our camping vacation to the northeast this year.

Dave, Linda, and Brian


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

March 30th through Easter Monday

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

March 26th to 30th.

Wife and kids all have the time off (DW teaches 2nd grade). They are going to spend time at her parents house....I get to stay home and go to work.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

April 9-13


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

March 26-30th


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Spring break here is usually broken by winter, now warming up to -18 C with the wind chill, need to be farther south. Although my American friends to the south in upper NY state have had the mother of all winters, to which I offer my profound sympathy. Do many actually pull their OB's out of the snow to camp farther south?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice thing in the Northwest is that Oregon usually takes Spring Break the last week of March and Washington the first week in April, makes more room for all of us when camping.

I leave the 28th of March and the family follows shortly after for the first week in April. Heading to the Oregon Dunes to go riding. This has become our annual trip, the funny thing was the first time we did it we had our Outback and walked through all the people with ATVs and though we'd never want to do that... LOL. Now we camp with all those people.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Our spring break is from April 1-9. We are going way north by Yreka camping! Yeah!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Nice thing in the Northwest is that Oregon usually takes Spring Break the last week of March and Washington the first week in April, makes more room for all of us when camping.
> 
> I leave the 28th of March and the family follows shortly after for the first week in April. Heading to the Oregon Dunes to go riding. This has become our annual trip, the funny thing was the first time we did it we had our Outback and walked through all the people with ATVs and though we'd never want to do that... LOL. Now we camp with all those people.


We used to camp in a tent a make fun of people in trailers....now we sleep in a warm place...on a soft bed and make fun of the poor fools in tents...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The week of 4/2-6, here in S GA!! Planning on camping somewhere.........hmm........may join FraTra at FDR State Park. It's nice!!







Course, Jimmy's gonna probably put in to go to the beach!








Darlene


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We live in Northern Ky, our spring break is March 23-30th however we are going to Topsail so lucky my son has a GREAT teacher and she allowing him an extra few days soooo..we are heading out on Sat March 17 and returning Sunday April 1st.... YAHOOO!!!


----------

